# [ZFS] Unable to migrate to ZOL



## martonoff (Feb 3, 2014)

Aloha

I have a ZFS pool _o_n freebsd FreeBSD and want to migrate to ZOL but I have some problems*.*

This is my pool*:*

```
zpool status
 pool: data
 state: ONLINE
 scan: scrub repaired 0 in 3h11m with 0 errors on Tue Jul 30 05:47:09 2013
config:
  NAME STATE READ WRITE CKSUM
 data ONLINE 0 0 0
 gpt/disk1 ONLINE 0 0 0
 gpt/disk2 ONLINE 0 0 0
 errors: No known data errors
```
`zdb –C`

```
zdb -C data
 MOS Configuration:
 version: 5000
 name: 'data'
 state: 0
 txg: 2989241
 pool_guid: 6443248701440510437
 hostid: 4243740396
 hostname: 'hp.server.com'
 vdev_children: 2
 vdev_tree:
 type: 'root'
 id: 0
 guid: 6443248701440510437
 children[0]:
 type: 'disk'
 id: 0
 guid: 5678030687779391050
 path: '/dev/gpt/disk1'
 phys_path: '/dev/gpt/disk1'
 whole_disk: 1
 metaslab_array: 33
 metaslab_shift: 34
 ashift: 12
 asize: 3000586993664
 is_log: 0
 DTL: 160
 create_txg: 4
 children[1]:
 type: 'disk'
 id: 1
 guid: 2636475361422113179
 path: '/dev/gpt/disk2'
 phys_path: '/dev/gpt/disk2'
 whole_disk: 1
 metaslab_array: 30
 metaslab_shift: 34
 ashift: 12
 asize: 3000586993664
 is_log: 0
 DTL: 161
 create_txg: 4
 features_for_read:
```

I can export and import the pool by GPT or gptid but not from diskid*.*

```
zpool import -d /dev/gpt
 pool: data
 id: 6443248701440510437
 state: ONLINE
 action: The pool can be imported using its name or numeric identifier.
 config:
  data ONLINE
 gpt/disk1 ONLINE
 gpt/disk2 ONLINE
```
gptid:

```
zpool import -d /dev/gptid
 pool: data
 id: 6443248701440510437
 state: ONLINE
 action: The pool can be imported using its name or numeric identifier.
 config:
  data ONLINE
 gptid/7fce9a51-e9ba-11e2-a573-3cd92b0b000e ONLINE
 gptid/7bf1c36b-e9ba-11e2-a573-3cd92b0b000e ONLINE
```
 And from diskid:

```
zpool import -d /dev/diskid/
 pool: data
 id: 6443248701440510437
 state: ONLINE
 status: One or more devices contains corrupted data.
 action: The pool can be imported using its name or numeric identifier.
 see: http://illumos.org/msg/ZFS-8000-4J
 config:
  data ONLINE
 diskid/DISK-WD-WCC1T0611102p1 ONLINE
 2636475361422113179 UNAVAIL corrupted data
```

camcontrol

```
camcontrol devlist
<WDC WD30EFRX-68AX9N0 80.00A80>    at scbus0 target 0 lun 0 (ada0,pass0)
<WDC WD30EFRX-68AX9N0 80.00A80>    at scbus1 target 0 lun 0 (ada1,pass1)
<Hitachi HDS721050CLA362 JP2OA50E>  at scbus4 target 1 lun 0 (ada2,pass2)
```

`gpart show`

```
gpart show
=>        34  5860533101  ada0  GPT  (2.7T)
          34        2014        - free -  (1.0M)
        2048  5860531080     1  freebsd-zfs  (2.7T)
  5860533128           7        - free -  (3.5K)

=>        34  5860533101  ada1  GPT  (2.7T)
          34        2014        - free -  (1.0M)
        2048  5860531080     1  freebsd-zfs  (2.7T)
  5860533128           7        - free -  (3.5K)
```

*I* try also `zdb -e` which was running for about 20[]hours and got no error from it*.* When I try from ZOL I get corrupted data from both disks*.*

Thanks in advance


----------

